# bande au fruits



## komal (Apr 16, 2009)

please can someone help me as I've looked through all my books and searched internet using three different search engines ut I cannot find this recipe, its for my homework I need to know the method and finishing techniques, please help!!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never heard of bande au fruit. Literally translated, it means "fruit band". Are you trying to make something like fruit leather? Are you sure you have the first word correct? Can you ask your teacher exactly what they are talking about? Is it possible it's "pate au fruit" instead?


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiya, I don't know if still need this, but a bande au fruits (the one that I do anyway) is simply a band of puff pastry with pastry cream and fresh fruits. 

The puff pastry (a band quite long and narrow; you get a feel for dimensions after a while) should be laid out and the long edges egg washed. Place a thin strip of puff pastry on either edge. They form a barrier to hold the toppings in, so that it's like a long tart. Bake. When cool, pipe or spread pastry cream into the band. Decorate with sliced fruits and glaze.

There's also another bande that I do that's made the same way, but filled with almond cream and apples, or almond cream and chocolate chips before baking.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I've done that.....I called 'em Fruit Strips........:roll:


----------

